# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  أحـــاسيــس مخـمليــة

## جيهان محمد على

هنــــا



سأحب نفسي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يجادلونني في حلمي ، يساوموني عليه
يبتزوه .. يسخفوه ..يسطحوه ..يستهينوا به
لو يدركون فقط أنه مختلف .. ما انتقصوه كماله ولآمنوا بسموه
لو تعلمون أي جهادا أجاهده لأنزع أقدامي من قبرها ..!!
لست واثقة من قوتي ولا صلابتي ، لست واثقة من أى شيء 
لست واثقة من الحقائق ، ولا الضمائر ، ولا بسمات المشفقين ، ولا ثرثرات المحبين 
ورغم أنني أعلم أن العالم قد تحول لسرادق عزاء كبير لأحلام الطيبين ، إلا أنني لازلت أحلم ،ولا زلت أتمنى أن أكون من الطيبين  .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحب عاطفة معقدة ، وأعترف أنني لا أحب أبدا (ببساطة) 
لا أمتثل لمعادلة الحب الصفرية قط 
أتمرد عليها وأشيع فوضاي على أطرافها 
لا يعنيني استقامتها، ولا ثباتها، ولا حتى نتائجها المريحة لكل الأذهان ، ولكل أصحاب المنطق العقيم في الحب 
يستغرقني تفاعلها وحركتها وانتهائها إلى .. 
اللا إنتهــــاء 
أنا أحب بقواعدي ، وأفشل بقواعد الآخرين
لذا فموقفي الدائم يكون ضد الآخرين وليس ضد الحب أبدا .

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

الحب .. عظيم ..ولكن ...
من يعرف حقيقته ..
العالم كله لا يعرف من الحب سوى الرتوش ..
أما الحقيقة فتائهه..
تائهه .. ما بين الحب والعشق .. والمعقول .. واللامعقول ..
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تجبرك الحياة أحيانا ان تعيش على مسرحها أدوارا لا تنتمي اليك
لا تستقي صدقها من روحك، بل من توقعات (عيون الجمهور)
 لا تدري وقتها أينا يخدع الآخر ..تلك العيون الكاذبة أم الوجوه الكاذبة ؟! 
اسوأ ما يمارسه البشر (توقعهم) لبعضهم البعض ، فرضهم لإرادتهم الجمعية على إرادة الفرد ووضع أحلامه على قضبان تاريخهم 
ليس هناك موت قبل الموت ؛ أقسى من هذا.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الحب .. عظيم ..ولكن ...
> من يعرف حقيقته ..
> العالم كله لا يعرف من الحب سوى الرتوش ..
> أما الحقيقة فتائهه..
> تائهه .. ما بين الحب والعشق .. والمعقول .. واللامعقول ..


شكرا على الإضافة الجميلة 
تحياتي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انا لست مغرورة لأننى أدرك ان الغرور حمق وبرهان الخواء ، ولست متواضعة لأننى أعرف ان لدي الكثير ، بل أكثر بكثير مما يعتقده في الآخرون 
لست أدعي ثقافة أو علما ولا سحرا خفيا، ولكن لدي رؤية في كل شيء وعن كل شيء ، أعيد اكتشاف البديهيات كما لو كانت أعظم الإختراعات البشرية،
أحب الإنسان .. ليس حبا عاطفيا سطحيا بل حب أعملت فيه كل عقل وكل منطق لاؤمن به 
أقدسه.. ليس قداسة المنزه عن الخطأ بل المنزه عن الإجبار والمفطور على الخير 
لست مؤهلة لسياسة القطيع ولا التسليم بعوارض الأمور 
انا لست  قابلة للإيحاء أو التوجيه ، رفضي للعادة والرتابة يكاد يكون فطري بلا إرادة مني ، لا تستوقفني القشور وأغوص للجوهر بكل عمق ..وشغف

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

الانسان عظيم وهو يستمد عظمته من رب العالمين الذى خلقه فسواه .. ولكن الانسان نفسة لا يدرى أين عظمته أو ماهية عظمته ..
الانسان العادى عظيم مثل العبقرى تماما ..ولكنه لم يمتلك ملكاته ويوظفها مثلما فعل العبقرى ..
والتواضع ليس بمصيبة بل هو عظيم لمن يعرفة ويعمل به ..والغرور بمعرفة عظيم أما الغرور بجهل .. فهو المصيبة الكبرى .. 


> انا لست مغرورة لأننى أدرك ان الغرور حمق وبرهان الخواء ، ولست متواضعة لأننى أعرف ان لدي الكثير ، بل أكثر بكثير مما يعتقده في الآخرون 
> لست أدعي ثقافة أو علما ولا سحرا خفيا، ولكن لدي رؤية في كل شيء وعن كل شيء ، أعيد اكتشاف البديهيات كما لو كانت أعظم الإختراعات البشرية،
> أحب الإنسان .. ليس حبا عاطفيا سطحيا بل حب أعملت فيه كل عقل وكل منطق لاؤمن به 
> أقدسه.. ليس قداسة المنزه عن الخطأ بل المنزه عن الإجبار والمفطور على الخير 
> لست مؤهلة لسياسة القطيع ولا التسليم بعوارض الأمور 
> انا لست  قابلة للإيحاء أو التوجيه ، رفضي للعادة والرتابة يكاد يكون فطري بلا إرادة مني ، لا تستوقفني القشور وأغوص للجوهر بكل عمق ..وشغف

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحيانا نكتب ليقرأنا الآخرون
وأحيانا لنقرأ أنفسنا ..  ولكنني أزعم أننا كلنا نكتب لنجسد شذرات من وجداننا أمام أعيننا ، جميعنا  يكتب ليضع جزءا من روحه فيما يكتبه 
نكتب لنرى أفكارنا وأحلامنا (كائنات حرفية) تتنفس بعيون قرائها 
نكتب لنقيم عرسا للفكر ؛ يتناكح فيه نكاحا شرعيا مع الأرواح والثقافات والأهواء ؛ لتولد في النهاية (الفكرة المبدعة) 
نكتب لنتعلم كيف نرى الحقيقة بألف وجه وبألف منظور وبألف خبرة وتجربة 
نكتب لنشهد الآخرين على ضمائرنا وعلى منتوج تجاربنا وأصالة أرواحنا 
نحن لا نكتب لنهين أو نسفه أو نسخر أو نخون أو نسطح أو نقهر؛ الآخـــر 
نحن لا نكتب لندافع دفاعا  أعمى عن الفكرة التي تلبستنا ، ونسحق في طريق دفاعنا هذا كل ركائز الحوار  المتحضر ، وأولويات الاحترام بين البشر 
نحن هنا بإذاء صالونا للثقافة و الفكر ، فالنرتدي له أجمل حللنا ..

----------


## صفاء العشري

> أحيانا نكتب ليقرأنا الآخرون
> وأحيانا لنقرأ أنفسنا ..  ولكنني أزعم أننا كلنا نكتب لنجسد شذرات من وجداننا أمام أعيننا ، جميعنا  يكتب ليضع جزءا من روحه فيما يكتبه 
> نكتب لنرى أفكارنا وأحلامنا (كائنات حرفية) تتنفس بعيون قرائها 
> نكتب لنقيم عرسا للفكر ؛ يتناكح فيه نكاحا شرعيا مع الأرواح والثقافات والأهواء ؛ لتولد في النهاية (الفكرة المبدعة) 
> نكتب لنتعلم كيف نرى الحقيقة بألف وجه وبألف منظور وبألف خبرة وتجربة 
> نكتب لنشهد الآخرين على ضمائرنا وعلى منتوج تجاربنا وأصالة أرواحنا 
> نحن لا نكتب لنهين أو نسفه أو نسخر أو نخون أو نسطح أو نقهر؛ الآخـــر 
> نحن لا نكتب لندافع دفاعا  أعمى عن الفكرة التي تلبستنا ، ونسحق في طريق دفاعنا هذا كل ركائز الحوار  المتحضر ، وأولويات الاحترام بين البشر 
> نحن هنا بإذاء صالونا للثقافة و الفكر ، فالنرتدي له أجمل حللنا ..




شكرا على المشاركة اخي العزيز
كلمات معبرة


القيادة المركزية الامريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكبر أخطاء المحبين حينما يتوهمون أن نقيض الحب الكراهية  ولا يدرون أن نقيضه النسيان ، ولا أقول حتى التجاهل ..هذا لأن التجاهل  يجعل الحبيب يستولي على جزء يسير من تركيزك وإهتمامك حتى يتسنى لك فى مرحلة  لاحقة تجاهله،
حتى هذا الجزء اليسير لا يناله من إبتلي بالنسيان !!
النسيان هو الكلمة المرادفة لموت ؛ كل شعور ،كل إهتمام ، كل رتابة وملل ، وكل رغبة فاشلة للنسيان ..
لن يكون النسيان مجديا إذا  تعمدناه.. إذا اقترفناه عنوة.. لن يكون مجديا إذا طلبناه وتمنيناه ، هذا  لأن النسيان هو( الفعل السلبي الأعظم) في حياتنا 
 ومن عجائب القدر أن يشتق  اسم الإنسان من (النسيان) ربما كانت تلك إشارة إلهية على أن الإنسان نفسه  هو (الفعل السلبي الأعظم) في الكون ، حيث مآله العدم.. إلى اللاوجود
 وحين يُبعث يجرده الله من خطيئته الكبرى فى الدنيا ...النسيان
نعود من جديد إلى نقطة البداية ..ماعلاقة الإنسان بالحب والنسيان؟
إنها أشبه بعلاقته بالخلود والزهد
حين يكون الخلود فقط للحياة ، والزهد فقط في الحياة 
وبين الاثنتين ... أموات كُثــر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أُتقِنُ التمثيل ..جداااااااا
   رغم أنني لم أحب أبدا  فلسفته ،لا تستهويني كثيرا فكرة إستعارة مشاعر ليست لنا وتقمصنا إياها  ويكون معيار إبداعنا الوحيد يكمن فى درجة إستعارتنا المتقنة لتلك المشاعر ،  ورغم إعتراضاتي التي آراها  منطقيه إلا أنني أتقن التمثيل !!!
   ليس إختياراً بل  إضطراراً ، ربما لأننى وجدت في كذبته(الجميلة) شرنقة تختبيء فيها ذاتي  الهشة ..بل شديدة الهشاشة ، وجدت فيه ملاذاً يحمي مشاعري من عيون المتربصين  بطهرها ..
   أعرف كيف أقسو وبداخلي  يتصدع ..أعرف كيف أستدعي أقنعة تنقذني من عيون قد تذهلها سذاجة ملامحي ..  شيء مؤسف ان تقوم بإخفاء الإنسان (الأجمل) بداخلك 
 فقط ..لتتجنب إنتهاكه .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تراها بطولة نخوضها حين نقرر الصمت .. نقرر إيقاف النزف ؟
هل هي بطولة أن تتوقف عن  (الفعل) في هذا العالم ؟ وهذا عندما تكتشف أن كل فعل فيه مقرون بالأسى  والخيبة والدموع ..وإن كانت الإجابة بالنفي فلماذا لانلوم الجريح حين يقرر  تضميد جراحه ..حين يقرر إنقاذ حياته؟ 
ولكن إذا كان الفعل بحد ذاته هو الحياة ، هو الدليل على الوجود فماذا نصنع حياله وقد قتل فينا كل وجود ؟؟
أيُّ بؤس نحياه وقد تساوى بأعيننا الفعل واللافعل ؟
أيُّ معنى لبطولة تكون للنهــــاية ؟
أشعر بدوار أفكاري، تهدأ لتحترق ،وتصرخ لتشتعل 
والنتيجة دائما ....لا شــــيء .

----------


## saydsalem

سلمت اناملك الندية على جمال ذائقتك دائما تبهرنا بمواضيعك البراقة متلهفين لابداعاتك القادمة لك أطيب السلام..وازكى الاحترام .،تقبل مروريد. السيد عبد الله سالمالمنوفية – مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

محمد رشدي بالنسبة لي مطرب من طراز فريد ، دائما يجسد بداخلي صورة (العاشق السعيد) القادر على حماية عشقه
(واخلف ظنكم في الحب ياللي... فاكرين الهوى دمع وشكاوي )
أي مقاتل هو في سبيل حبه ؟!
(اوعوا تحلوا المراكب.. والله يا ناس ماراكب.. ولا حاطط رجلي في الماية إلاَّ ومعايا عدوية )
لطالما حلمت أن يحبني رجل له نفس الروح ..الروح الجميلة المحبة للحياة والواثقة من كل شيء، حتى لو كان قليل الحيلة ضيق الحال ،
لطالما حلمت بهذا الرجل ؛ صاحب الحلم ، والإرادة ، والقلب الذي لا يعرف سوى 
(سعادة الحب )

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سلمت اناملك الندية على جمال ذائقتك دائما تبهرنا بمواضيعك البراقة متلهفين لابداعاتك القادمة لك أطيب السلام..وازكى الاحترام .،تقبل مروريد. السيد عبد الله سالمالمنوفية – مصر


أشكرك أستاذ سيد سالم على إطرائك الرقيق
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مكان جميل ورائع 
شاطيء رماله لؤلؤية يعبر عليه النسيم ليأتينا مختلطا بأنفاس الأمواج ، تتلقاه أوراق الشجر لتصدح بحفيف الراحة .
يقينا أرتاح هنا مع كلمات تداعب الخيال وتستقر بالوجدان .
أستاذة جيهان أبدعتي كعادتك زادك الله من فضله

----------


## صفاء العشري

> مكان جميل ورائع 
> شاطيء رماله لؤلؤية يعبر عليه النسيم ليأتينا مختلطا بأنفاس الأمواج ، تتلقاه أوراق الشجر لتصدح بحفيف الراحة .
> يقينا أرتاح هنا مع كلمات تداعب الخيال وتستقر بالوجدان .
> أستاذة جيهان أبدعتي كعادتك زادك الله من فضله



كلمات جميلة يا عزيزي


القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مشكلة الشباب أنهم محددين أكثر من اللازم ،الحياة في عيونهم( إشارة مرور) 
محددة الألوان والدلالات، ومشكلة الشيوخ أنهم ضبابيين أكثر من اللازم 
تطمس الوقائع أمام أعينهم بظلال الأزمان التي تجاوزتهم والأزمان التي لم يتجاوزوها ،ومشكلة الحقيقة أنها ضائعة بين الاثنين ..!!
إختلاف الرؤى بين الأجيال  يكاد يعصف بالأمم ، وتحتاج العين لكي ترى الحقيقة أن تتجرد مؤقتا من قوانين  الزمن ، وترد الأشياء إلى أصلها إلى موقعها الطبيعي من منظومة (منطقية  الحياة) ؛ و سنتها في التغيير من ناحية ، وإعتبارها من دروس الماضي من  ناحية أخرى ..
الحضارة الإنسانية تراث تراكمي لا يجوز لعاقل تجاهل بدايته وتدرجه ووصوله للحظة الآنية ..
والحدث الراهن تجربة  تتشارك فيها كل معطيات الحاضر  بموروثات الماضي سلبية كانت أم إيجابية  وإجتزاء الحدث من كل روافده وخيوطه هو أكبر الأخطاء التي تقع فيها كل  الأجيال ..فمنّا من يقيسه على بوصلة الماضي  فيغفل تفاصيله ومعالم الحداثة  التي جدت عليه ، والتي من شأنها أن تغير نتائجه كلية إذا أصبح لها السطوة  عليه أو كانت هي القوة الحرجة التي تؤثر فيه ،
 ومنّا من يقطع شرايينه  التي تصله بجسد الحضارة والتجربة الإنسانية الكبرى (الأعم والأشمل) فَيبهُت  أثره وقدرته على الإرتقاء بالحاضر وتغييره للأفضل ، ويصبح بلا عمق ولا  دلالات واضحة تفسر آثاره وعواقبه ومن ثم يتحول إلى (أزمة ) عصية على الحل  أو إيجاد تفسير لها أو لوجودها،
نحتاج لأن نستعير عيون  الآخرين لنرى بها ، نحتاج لأن نؤمن أن تلك الحياة حق للجميع ، ولابد و أن  يجد فيها الجميع مكانا للعيش والنضال والإنجاز ، نحتاج لأن نؤمن بأنها ليست  مِنـَّة من أحد ، نحتاج لأن نؤمن بأنه طالما جميعنا نتنفس نفس الهواء  ونسير على نفس الأرض ونعيش في نفس الزمن وننتمي لنفس الوطن ؛ فللجميع أن  يُعمِل العقل ويُنفِقُ فيه كل حيلة ليجعله أفضل 
فقط عليك أن تفكر في الآخر  دائما وليس في نفسك ، ماذا يريد ؟ ماحدود إمكانياته ؟ ماهي ملكاته ؟ ماهي  إحتياجاته ؟ ما هو طموحه؟ ماهو حلمه ؟ 
لأنه إذا قمت (أنت) وحدك بالتفكير فى الآخرين فستجد حتما أن (كل) العالم يفكر فيك إن إِتبَعوُا نفس المنهج... وليتهم يفعلون  .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مكان جميل ورائع 
> شاطيء رماله لؤلؤية يعبر عليه النسيم ليأتينا مختلطا بأنفاس الأمواج ، تتلقاه أوراق الشجر لتصدح بحفيف الراحة .
> يقينا أرتاح هنا مع كلمات تداعب الخيال وتستقر بالوجدان .
> أستاذة جيهان أبدعتي كعادتك زادك الله من فضله


أشكرك شاطر حسن على إطرائك الرقيق هذا، وحقا سعيدة أنك تجد هنا ما يروق لك ويروق ذائقتك الراقية
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الطفل لا يدرك الأحزان ولا الأخطار ولا نوايا الأشرار 
الطفولة روحها تتسامى عن ثوابت الحياة ، فتجرد الموجودات وتردها إلى أصلها ، إلى جوهر وجودها 
الطفولة هي قوة خارقة  تستطيع دوما خلق الحياة في كل شيء ، وتصنع الحقيقة ؛ ليس في ذات الأشياء بل  في نظرتها لتلك الأشياء ، وكأنما يدرك الطفل بفطرته النقية أن كل ما على  الأرض مُسَّخر لإرادته،كل فعل وكل قول خاضع لتصوره (هو) وحلمه بالنسبة له  ..!!
العباقرة والأفذاذ ومن  صنعوا تاريخاً لهذا العالم ؛ هم من لم يقهروا الطفل بداخلهم ، هم من حافظوا  على دهشته ورغبته المحمومة لتلمس الأشياء ومعرفة كنهها وحقيقتها ، هم من  آمنوا (مثله) بأنهم قادرين على تغيير كل شيء كيفما يريدون وأينما يريدون ، 
آراد الله العادل سبحانه وتعالى أن يُقسِّم رحلة الإنسان في الحياة لمرحلتين 
مرحلة الطفولة ومرحلة النضوج ..
في مرحلة الطفولة تسيطر  الروح القوية على الجسد الواهن الضعيف ، فيسعى في هذه الحياة مدفوعاً بقوة  روحه – وحدها- للتعلم والإكتشاف وإدراك المفاهيم  ، ومحصِّلة مايعرفه  الإنسان في تلك المرحلة فقط يقدر بأضعاف مايحصِّلهُ في مراحل لاحقة من  حياته 
أما في مرحلة النضوج يحدث  أن يقل كثيرا تأثير الروح على الجسد ويغتَّـر الإنسان بقوته وقدراته  الجسدية والمادية على ممارسة الحياة ، فيقع في وهم (الاكتفاء من المعرفة)  والنضوج والحكمة الزائفة ، فتقل تدريجيا قدرته على الإستمتاع بالأشياء ،ثم  تقل قدرته على الإنجاز والفعل الحقيقي المؤثر في الحياة
وكان في هذا التقسيم المعجز من قبل الله سبحانه وتعالى لرحلة العمر حكمة آراها عظيمة جدا ؛
فلو بقى تأثير الروح  القوية على الجسد القوي في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمر  لصنع الإنسان من هذا  العالم إما شراً كبيراً أو خيراً كبيراً !
 هذا لأن الفطرة إما تنحرف وتُفسِد أو تستقيم وتُصلِح ،
 وقد آراد الله سبحانه لهذا العالم أن (يتوازن) ،كما آراد أن تكون الجنة ليست على الأرض .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عاصية أنا على أوراقي ، أرتكب الذنب تلو الذنب ولا أرجو غفرانا 
مدنسة انا يا أوراقي بالإحساس ، بالإندساس بين شوارد العقل 
مذبوحة انا بالغيب وما احتواه من خيبات بعرض السماء
أوسوس لك يا قلب بالأمل... رغم المحن 
وجلد الأماني في ساحات النخاسة 
ضحية أنا للرجاء والإنتماء لعالم لا يعرفني ولا أجد فيه زاد لحياة 
 كيف 
 كيف أنقذ حدائق عمري من تصحرها ؟؟
 وكيف تخفي كفي الصغيرة وهج شموس تحرق أحلامي ؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لنتعلم ان الأوطان لا تقف عند الصغائر
حتى لو كانت تلك الصغائر
أجســادنــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

القاعدة في الحب الفشل
والإستثناء هو النجاح
وعجبتُ أنا لمن يُقبل على الفشل بسعادة
منقطعة النظير
!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أفضل ان يبادلني أحدهم الوفاء ولا يبادلني الحب
هذا لأن الوفاء شعور إنساني نبيل (مؤتمن) على قلبك وعقلك وكيانك
أما الحب فعاطفة هوجاء ..متقدة... تنغمس بالغريزة البشرية 
محاولة جعلها أرقى ، وغالبا ... تفشل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نخطيء كثيرا حينما نعتقد بأننا مختلفون 
بأننا إستثناء
والحقيقة المريرة أننا مجرد (نكرة) في قطيع 
نساق لنفس المصير بطرق مختلفة 
وبائِـــــسة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مهما تصاعدت ألسنة الكراهية لا تجعلها تلتهم إلا من يستحقون 
لا تظلم .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتى لو اضطررت أن تعايش الثعالب وأنت مجرد حمل ؛ لا تنجو بحياتك على حساب شرفك
لا تنافق .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دُق بقدميك الأرض بقوة وتصميم، سافر بذراعيك إلى الفضاء الرحيب،
حاول ولو مرة أن تحيا 
أُرقص .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إبحث عنه بين أوراقك الصفراء المنسية ، إجمع أشلائه من على جدران القلوب الميتة ، إسأل عنه في أوطان الطيور المهاجرة 
لا تيأس 
إعشق .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تُهادن من غدرك ، لا تُصالح من صفعك ، لا تموت في حفرة 
وأمامك شموخ الجبل وللبطولة قصة 
كن بشراً .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعلم كيف تذكرها وإن نسيتك أعواما ، تعلم كيف تُعلنها وإن كسرتك أيامك ، تعلم كيف تعشقها وإن كرهت حتى شفاهك 
إبتسم .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عُد من جديد للبداية ، سامح على دين أهل الهداية ، عانق الحقيقة وإن وخز شوكها  قلبك ، صد بالأمل كل طاغية عن حلمك 
لا تهون .

----------


## hanoaa

جيهان ديماً بقف قدام كلماتك عاجزة عن كتابة أى رد من شدة إنبهارى بيه
هايلة
كل سنة و إنتى طيبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان ديماً بقف قدام كلماتك عاجزة عن كتابة أى رد من شدة إنبهارى بيه
> هايلة
> كل سنة و إنتى طيبة


مجرد وجودك من غير أي كلام بيسعدني يا هنوءة 
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبخير دايما يارب ..

----------


## ابن البلد

> تعلم كيف تذكرها وإن نسيتك أعواما ، تعلم كيف تُعلنها وإن كسرتك أيامك ، تعلم كيف تعشقها وإن كرهت حتى شفاهك 
> إبتسم .


..  :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيها العالم المريض بالظلم .. تحبس الأنفاس مترقباً فعلنا 

سنبهــــــــــــرك مرة أخرى 

أقســـــــــــــــم أن نفعل



_<i>

_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن الفلسفة لعبة خطرة للعقل 
بداية هي أرقى مراتب عمله ،هي قمة الإنجاز لأي عقل
الكثير منها يفسده ، أما القليل فيفسد الحياة ..!!
الفلسفة باختصار هي التفكير والتفكر في كل شيء وعن أي شيء 
هي وضع أُطر ونظريات للفعل البشري ، هي محاولة لتوقعه والبناء عليه 
آراها فعل تجميلي للواقع دون الإخلال بصدقه 
مشكلة الفلسفة انها لا تغير كثيرا في الواقع بل هي تصفه وتحلله وتخرج  بمفاهيم ثابتة تصف الفعل الإنساني ، ولكنه علم عاجز إن جاز التعبير 
علم عقيم لا تتولد منه مصابيح تضيء الحياة فعليا
ربما كانت الفلسفة هي محاولة للاجابة عن السؤال الكبير 
لماذا نحن هنا في هذا العالم ؟؟
وهو سؤال عميق جدا وعصي على الإجابة في كثير من الأحيان
تحاول الفلسفة الوصول للإجابة ولكنها تظل فقط ...تحاول
الفلسفة ربما تجعلك تفهم ولكنها قطعا لا تجعلك تنجز أو تفعل شيء ذا قيمة  لعالمك .. بيد أن الفهم( مجرد الفهم) يكون بمثابة قضية حياة أو موت لكثير  من البشر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأنت تطرق الباب ....ترفق به
وأنت تغلق السرداب ..دع له ثقباً ليتنفس الهواء
وأنت مفتون بزهرة ..انحني قليلاً لتستنشق عبيرها ولا تقطفها 
إرحــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وآمنت يا قلمي 
أن لا حقيقة لحياتي بلاك
أنا كللي وهـــــــــــــــــــــــ  م
 ولا دليل على وجودي إلا وجودك
يا عمقي الأجمل .... وكذبي الأصدق
يا نبّر صوتي الغنَّاء ...يا رواء مابعده رواء
يا ثوب العيد... وأرجوحة الزمان السعيد
يا زورق الغرق.... في بحر الأحلام
يا نهر الملام ....لضمير لا يعرف المنام
يا ثأر أحلامي من طاعنها 
وموكبي الملكيِّ إلى كل 
فكــــــــــــــــــــرة
عَبـــــــــــــــــــــر  ة
وإحساس نبض في عرق بشري
يا لهف ...ولهيب
يا شوق ... ورحيق
يا لغو ... وحريق
يا كل معنى عرفته أو إقتلعته من عمقي العميق
 يا خلدا تهفو إليه نفسي الفانية 
يا زخرف الدنيا 
وطيب الجنة
وشيئا من الرحمة
 أودعه الإله قلبي
الوئيــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا يغتالنا الليل ..كل ليل
لماذا وقد بعنا كل ما يستأهل العيش ؟
لماذا النار تشتعل بخيامنا ، وقد بترت أطرافنا
وماعدنا نطلب الدفء؟
لماذا الحرمان يعيث فينا .. ويدمينا 
وقد فقدنا شهوة الحب؟
لماذا القُـــــــــرب 
من ضياء البدر
وماعاد لنا سحر ولا بصر ؟
لماذا الخشوع في محراب الجمال 
والذوق مات ...والحس انتحر ؟
لماذا الصمت
أمام جلال الحق 
وكل مافينا سخرية 
وكــــــــــــذب ؟
لماذا ننافق فينا الحياة 
وقد قتلناها من ألف اتجاه ؟
لماذا الخــــــــــرف 
لماذا البكـــــــــاء
لماذا النـــــــــداء
لماذا العـــــــــواء
لماذا الرجـــــــاء 
في جثة
أصابها العفن 
؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(أنا حزينـــــــــة)

بهذه البساطة ، بهذه السطحية ، بتلك الضرورة الآنية 
نلقي بقولنا الأهم على آذانهم الصماء ، وقلوبهم الحجرية
الإعتراف موثق .. ومعرف 
وعلى أطراف الرداء مطرز
والعيون الشاخصة كمطاردي (الرسول) في الهجرة
لا ترى سوى الضلال ...لا ترى سوى الضحكة



(أ نـ ا حـ ز يــ نـ  ـة)

بحروف خطت للحقيقة
ومن ذا الذي مازال يطلبُ الحقيقة؟
يتعبُ للحقيقة
يغضبُ للحقيقة
الكل ...الكل
يشطبُ الحقيقة



آسفة لزمان انتصر لكل من باع القضية
آسفة لرحيق انساب سُمــــــاً في جذور الزهور
البريـــــــــــــة
آسفة للغربة حين شعرت يوماً بالوحدة
ولم تدري أنها قانون يسري
على كل من جاهر بالجريمة 
واعترف
(أنــــــا حزينــــــــــــــة)                                                           



في دين الورى 
أصبح الحب مظلمة 
و مهزلة
ومقصلة...  للقلب والنهى
بدين الورى 
أضحيت ملحدة 
ليس لدي يقين ولا فريضة
سوى ذِكريِ
(أنا حزينـــــــــــة)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من يريد أن يصدق ...فاليصدق
ومن لا يريد أن يصدق ...فلا يصدق
ومن لا يصدق سوى نفسه ...فلا يصدق سوى نفسه
ولكنني سأبقى دائماً أحترم من يحققون قناعاتهم على الأرض
بكل قوة وتصميم 
 وإيمـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــان
لأنهم بهكذا فعل يكونون قد
(فعلوا الحقيقة)
أما الحقيقة المتخيلة أو المتمناه أو الإفتراضية 
فما هي سوى أمراض العقل ونقائص النفس .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

آراني أسير في درب طويل وحدي
أعانق دفتري وقلمي وكمدي
ليس معي زاد يبقيني على قيد الحياة
ولكني على قيد الحياة ..!!
ولكني على قيد الجباة ؛
 حلماً يعانق مستحيلا
على قيد الشفاة ؛
 اسماً بلا هوية ، حكاية مروية من القصص الشعبية
أنا اللاء الأبدية في ضمائر المستباحين والمسبحين بالدونية
انا الوتر المقطوع
والصوت المضبوح 
والقلب المذبوح
انا الأغنيـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــة
لاكتها الآذان حتى سئمتها وألقتها في الأدراج المنسية
أنا النطق في آوان الخرس  يودي بحياة البشرية
أنا سوء حظ الفاشلون في الانتحار
وكفارة ذنب الطامعون في النهار
انا البدء والمنتهى ....وكل ما ساد وانتهى
أنا النبــــــــــــوءة والبشــــــــارة
وحروف العمر حين تبعثرها 
الخســـــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــارة .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هناك أشياء تصدمك في الآخر ، ليس لأنها شر مطلق ، ولكن لأن وجودها
يحيرك ...يسيئك ...يتعبك !
إنها أشبه بنقاط سوداء متناثرة _ بالغة الصغر_ تراها فقط حينما تدقق في  الثوب الأبيض الناصع ، حينها يكون قرارك بالإستمرار في توقع الخير من هذا  الإنسان 
قراراً ليس سهلاً ...ليس سهلاً على الإطلاق .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> (أنا حزينـــــــــة)
> 
> بهذه البساطة ، بهذه السطحية ، بتلك الضرورة الآنية 
> نلقي بقولنا الأهم على آذانهم الصماء ، وقلوبهم الحجرية
> الإعتراف موثق .. ومعرف 
> وعلى أطراف الرداء مطرز
> والعيون الشاخصة كمطاردي (الرسول) في الهجرة
> لا ترى سوى الضلال ...لا ترى سوى الضحكة
> 
> ...


أنا حزينـــــــــة...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يحدث 
أن تحن روحك إلى عناق ...مجرد عناق
..
يحدث
 أن تتوق إلى جرعة أمان 
إطمئنان 
حب منزه عن الحسابات
 عن الاختناقات
..
يحدث
 أن تلتصق إلى ظهر أريكة تحتوي كيانك المتداعي
 وتعجز عن إذابة جليد أطرافك 
..
يحدث 
أن تنوح لياليك أمامك حتى تصاب بالصمم ؛
 فترقبها ببلاهة وسماحة في آن
فلا هي تتوقف عن النواح 
ولا أنت تستفيق من السماح
..
يحدث 
أن تبكي بلا دموع ... ولا سبب ...ولا حزن 
تبكي فقط لأنك
مــــــــــوجــــــــودـــ

----------


## ابن البلد

> يحدث 
> أن تحن روحك إلى عناق ...مجرد عناق
> ..
> يحدث
>  أن تتوق إلى جرعة أمان 
> إطمئنان 
> حب منزه عن الحسابات
>  عن الاختناقات
> ..
> ...


تحفة
 :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تحفة



أشكرك يا احمد بجد ربنا يخليك  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يحدث 
> أن تحن روحك إلى عناق ...مجرد عناق
> ..
> يحدث
>  أن تتوق إلى جرعة أمان 
> إطمئنان 
> حب منزه عن الحسابات
>  عن الاختناقات
> ..
> ...


يحدث
 ان تلعب دور البطولة في رواية 
  مبتورة الحدث ..ميتة الاحساس ..ضبابية الهدف 
رواية ليس في صفحاتها سوى الزمن ..والصمت .. وبطولة العجز
يرويها أخرس... ويسمعها الطرشان
يحدث
 ان تكون بطلاً لمثل هذا العدم.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يارب 
لك دعائي ووصالي وخير أعمالي
أنت العظيم في عليائك 
تمنح وتمنع وانا بين الاثنتين راضية بقدرك
وواثقة بعدلك وطامعة في رحمتك.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ـــ لماذا فعلتِ هذا ؟ هذا خطأ؟

-وأين حقي في الحياة ؟ ما هو تقييمك لهذا الخطأ ؟

-ولكن الأخطاء الصغيرة قد تقودنا للخطايا الكبيرة؟

-إطمئن ...فأنا أجبنُ من أن أفعل 

-آلا تشعرين بالندم ؟

-لا..
فقد تنازلت عن هذا الشعور لكم 
أنتم أيها المتاجرون بالقيم لتقتلوا معنى الحياة في الإنسان 

-أنتِ على طريق الخسارة 

ليس من حقك أن تقول هذا إلا إذا امتلكت الحجة لتفسير خساراتي السابقة عندما تمسكت يوماً بما تدعوني إليه الآن 

-أنتِ عنيدة

بالعكس ...أنا كنت عنيدة وأصبحت اليوم حرة
فاذهب ببكائك عني واتركني
أعيش لذة الحيــاة 
والخطــأ..

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> -لا..
> فقد تنازلت عن هذا الشعور لكم 
> أنتم أيها المتاجرون بالقيم لتقتلوا معنى الحياة في الإنسان


كم يفتقدك الحرف يااميرة الحرف .. تحياتى لك ياجيهان ودوماً مبدعه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كم يفتقدك الحرف يااميرة الحرف .. تحياتى لك ياجيهان ودوماً مبدعه



وانا أيضاً أفتقدك وأفتقد مشاركاتك البريئة والعفوية 
تحياتي لك الدائمة عادل  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السعادة ليست مجانية
السعادة "سلعة" باهظة الثمن تدفع فيها الكثير كي تحصل عليها 
تدفع فيها من روحك وقلبك وعقلك ومالك وكل أسباب وجودك،
حتى حظوظك تنفق منها الكثير لتحوذها 
ورغم أنني أُعاني منذ أبد من حالة إفلاس مزمن إلا أنني كغيري.. أتمناها
لأن السعادة ليست فكرة طارئة مرفهة تخطر على قلب البعض ويسعون هم فقط  لتحقيقها ، ولكنها فكرة عامة وشغل شاغل يجتاح وجدان البشر جميعا 
ورغم أن الجميع يطلبها إلا ان توفرها لهذا "الجميع" لن يسبب كسادها أو  إنصراف الناس عنها، ولن يؤثر استحواذ البعض لها على مقدار أو إمكانية
استحواذ البعض الآخر لها...!!!
ومع هذا تختص هي من دون كل السلع بهذه الندرة، وهذا الجحود بآمال مريديها !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنتظر ...!!

لا اعرف ماذا انتظر ..ربما انتظر شيئا لم يأتي
أو شيئا أتى وتجاوزني
أو شيئا لم يخلق من الاساس إلا في وجداني وخيالي المهووس بالأمل ..
وبالرغم من كل الاحتمالات المميتة والقاسية
فأنا لا أكف عن الانتظار على شواطيء لفظتني وماعادت حتى تشعر بوجودي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحمد لله
ليس قبلها شيء ، وليس من بعدها شيء
الحمد لله
بلا فكرة ولا ذكرى
ولا ندم ولا أمل
ولا عتاب على كائن من كان
الحمد لله
على عطائه إن أعطى
وعلى إستلابه إن رضى
الحمد لله
 على بشارات التقوى
وعلى نبوءات الشقوة
الحمد لله
 على قضاء الكاف
وسيرورة النون
الحمد لله 
بلا إنتصار لباطل
ولا إنهزام الأباطل
الحمد لله
على الجراح بين الجوانح
والقلوب وإن خذلتها المطارح
الحمد لله
يقينا تتساوى به الخطوب
وتهون لجلالها الدروب
الحمد لله
على الهدى
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
وكفى
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نوافذي معظمها مغلق

 وقلبي يخيط أشلائه كل مساء

قنديلي أوشك زيته على الإنتهاء

وهذه العتمة تتسلل إلى روحي 

رويدا 

رويدا

كل شيء حولي يمشي

 يعدو

يحلق

ليهبط في مبتداه

لا شيء يتغير 

 لا شيء يتمرد 

لا شيء يتعدد 

ويبوح لي.. ببدائله

بأشباهه 

بأقرانه من العوالم السفلى

لا شيء يقبل أن يمنح نفسه لي إلا بأحاديته البغيضة

كل شيء يرنو لي بأسف

وأرمقه باحتقار

هذه الحرب البكماء بيني وبين الأشياء

لابد وأن تنتهي

ليس أمامي الكثير من الخيارات

أنا منسحبة كفاية من العالم

لا بديل عن المسير 

حتى ولو بخطوات عرجاء ...مترنحة

حتى ولو امتلأ حذائي بالحصى

والعين بالأضرحـــة

سئمت الإنتظار على باب القبر 

سأغادر قليلا لألتقي نفسي

سأغادر لأقوم 
بالمعجــزة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لملمني أيها الحزن
 فقد بعثرني الشتات
لملمني أنا العاجزة عن سلوك دروب أجزائي
ما عاد لي وطن سواك


طريدة نفسي صرت
مزدحمة بالأماني ... وتلك هي مآساتي
والعين ما تركت موضع للرؤى
 إلاوأهلكه نورها... وحلمها

تتقاتل خطواتي على الدرب الشقي
وتوصيني الأيام بالثبات 
والقلب مات ...والروح أعيتها الحيل

يارب

 إستباحتني الأيادي الضارعات
لشيطانها تلهج بالدعاء 
تحرق زهور شرفتي كل مساء
وتغرز الأشواك في شفتي
حين تشرق بإبتسامة الحياء

يا سماء

يا دماء

يا كل حب مات على دربه نبي من الأنبياء 

أنصتوا

 أنصتوا  للنداء


الأقدار ترسل رسلها الخائنة

والأقمار تبلع عيوننا الواهمة

والأنهار جفت

والضروع جفت

والقلوب جفت

وأنا لازلت في غيي 

هــائمة 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كان لي صديق فيلسوف 
بأقوال الحكماء شغوف
سألته يوماً عن..
عن القلب ...والدنيا والحب؟
سألت عن الطريق  وكيف يطول ولماذا يضيق؟
سألت عن المعاني ونفاق الحواس.. ولماذا زهدتُ دروب الناس؟
سألت عن الريبة..  وكيف يشتعل الشك في بروج الحقيقة؟
سألت عن المرايا وكيف ننزع من لحومنا الشظايا؟
سألت عن النواميس.. وبأي (حق) نقيس؟
وكيف نحكم بين بشر رايتهم إبليس ؟ وكيف نفتدي تقاتهم وأين نختبئ من رماتهم؟
سألت عن الأيام التي تشابهت علينا ..أيها نعيشه  وفي أيها قتلنا؟
سألت عن الزحام؟ ولماذا لا يسعني بجانبه إنسان؟
يا صديقي الفيلسوف
يا من تتحمل جهالاتي بقلبك العطوف 
نبئني بالخبايا واعلمني بالأسرار ،
 وحاورني محاورة الأحرار
ولا تقيم علي حكمك إلا بعد الفرار
أطلقني في سمائك محلقة ..وردني إليك مصدقة
ولا تعبث بنوايا قلبي المراهق
فالعلم إرادة 
والنور إرادة
والحب إرادة
أما الإختيار 
فهو المعضـلة.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حين يغيب القلب 
تتساوى النهايات السعيدة مع التعيسة 
تستشف الوان الاشياء فجأة 
وتفقد العين نشوة فض بكارتها 
تتوحد النغمات قي نغمة واحدة كالعدم 
تسري كمسخ كسيح في فضاءات الروح 
تتراءى الصور ببعد وحيد 
وكأننا نتصفح البوم عائلي لشخصية لا تمت لنا بصلة 
...
حين يغيب القلب ؛
تتوقف المداعبات على جدران الريح المتشققة 
وتعود البدايات الى طور انعدامها 
وتفوح رائحة "النشادر " من كل شئ 
حتى الورود 
...
حين يغيب القلب ؛
تتوقف أجراس الكنائس عن بث الطمئنينة بين الجوانح 
ويصمت الاذان عن ذكر الله. 
وتلوح مآذن الكفر في النفس 
...
حين يغيب القلب ؛
يحضر فينا كل شئ... الا الحياة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الغرابة 
هي المشهد الحائر 
الشيء الحائر
الانسان الحائر
الغرابة باختصار هي المعنى الذي لم يفصح عن نفسه بعد
رغم انه نجح في تحريك أبصارنا وبصائرنا نحوه
الغرابة ...هي أذكى مواقف الحياة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ملك من ملوك الهند طلب من وزيره أن ينقش على خاتمه عبارة
لو قرأها وهو حزين يفرح ولو قرأها وهو فرح يحزن
فكتب :"هذا الوقت سيمضي"
أما نحن 
فنبحر في أزمان ...ونسجن فينا أزمان
وترتسم علينا أزمان... وتترائى لنا أزمان
وكان وهمنا الأكبر أننا نعيش الزمن
ولكن الحقيقة أننا تماهينا معه وكنا له المعنى الحسي لا أكثر

ولو فهمنا ..لو فهمنا
لبدلنا كل لمحة فرح وندبة ألم 
بتلويحة وداع لعزيز لن يعود
ولن نعود له أبدا كما كنا ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حين أمسك بالقلم لأكتب 
لا يشغلني كثيراً من سيقرأ أو لا يقرأ
كل ما أفكر فيه حينها هو : هل ستصلح تلك الكلمات لأن تنقش على "شاهد قبري" في يوم من الأيام ؟؟
أم ستكون "شاهد زور" على عمر ليس فيه من حقيقة؛
سوى الرقم ...والألم ؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليست الشجاعة فقط في أن تواجه ..أن تقاوم ..أن تصمد،
ولكن الشجاعة تكون أيضا في إعترافك بالهزيمة..
حين تهزم..،
لأنه فور إعلانك لهزيمتك تكون قد إنتزعت نفسك من لحظة الفشل
وإنتقلت إلى لحظة التقييم أو المحاسبة أو الإستعداد لمواجهة أخرى
أما اذا إستمررت في إنكارها أو تحاشي مواجهتها 
فستبقى تحملها على أكتافك طوال العمر 
يراها فيك الآخرون ولا تراها في نفسك 
أو تتخلص من عارها ..!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا صديقي "الإنسان" :
ترفق بي
ولا تعلن لي عن حقيقتك الكاملة
فلم أعد أحتمل ...لم أعد أحتمل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تسجنني اللغة داخل قواعدها ، تريدني أن أرفع الفاعل وأنصب المفعول وأجر المضاف والمجرور ..وأنا أريد ان اتحرر
آلا يكفي هذا السجن الكبير الذي أحياة ..الحياة
كل شيء في الكتابة خاضع لإحساسي 
حتى النقطة وعلامة التعجب 
كل شيء بإذن وجداني.. يخرج للنور أو يقبع في ثنايا الروح ذكرى
في دولة قلمي لا يوجد (ديموقراطية الكلمة) بل فقط (ديكتاتورية الحلم ) ...والقلب
ولتذهب كل دساتير الكتابة الى الجحيم.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعيش دوما على شفا الإفلاس
وأخوض معاركي بجيوب خاوية
وأسلحة بدائية
طلقاتها حرة
مرة 
تنطلق حينا إلى الأمام 
ومرات في الخلفية
..
ليس هذا ما يدهشني
ولكن
أستغرب جدا تلك الفتاة
التي تفتعل الزمان والمكان
وتحمل زهرة
ولماذا ياترى تلك البسمة؟
وأين تغيب ؟
وكيف تجئ بتلك الشفقة؟
،
ثم هذا الكوخ المنتصب وحيدا
على قارعة الدهشة
وتتخربش على جدرانه سيمفونية
مطمسة بعض حروفها
المكتوبة بحجارة جيرية
يد طفل يقينا من خطتها 
ولكن
اين هي؟؟

وأنا

نعم أنا

كيف تلهيني كل تلك الرؤى الوهمية
عن معاركي الحقيقية ؟!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أمام تلك البحيرة الآسنة

تتمدد عيني طالبة للراحة
يسترخي نبضي ويصبح ابطأ ..وأسخف 
كل شيء بي يزحف 
نحو السكون ببطء ...وهوادة
،
هذا الليل المقيت يهديني أحلاماً لا أريدها
لا يسمع لاعتراضاتي 
لا يأبه لركلاتي
 توحشه يستفز في الثورة ...والشهادة 
،
لا مفر من تسلق هذا الجبل 
لا مفر عن القفز من أعالي الأمل 

الهجوم ساحق 

ماحق 

يلقي في سفينتي الجماجم ...والجثث

 مياه البحار تحتها جفت 

تمزق الشراع ...والدفة كسرت 
،
هذا العالم يتآمر على زهرة 
في قبو القلب زرعت 

فأين النجاه 

أين النجاه 

؟

!

.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعرف أني سأنفجر يوما..
ربما سأصبح فراشة
تهفو إلى الضوء الخارج منها
وتحترق..،

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
&&**&&**&&
كما عهدناكى دائماً
متميزه الحرف والمعنى 
رقيقه فى نثرك 
روعه نبض قلمك الرقراق 
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا لا أراهن على الأفهام أبدا
فالأفهام كريهة ...بل هي سجن السجون
إنما أرنو دوما للأرواح 
حتى وإن لم تتقن النظر
أو البوح 
أو التعبير عن فرح أو ...ألـم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> &&**&&**&&
> كما عهدناكى دائماً
> متميزه الحرف والمعنى 
> رقيقه فى نثرك 
> روعه نبض قلمك الرقراق


تسلمي لي يا زهرة الياسمينا 
اشكرك حبيبة قلبي على كلامك الجميل دا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مشغولة بفتوحات بلاد اليأس
وتحطيم أغلال الريح
مشغولة حد العجز
وإستباق النهار لليل
مشغولة بحيرة السعداء 
في إختيار البسمة أم الدمع
مشغولة بالسلامة والنجاة
في حضرة الأولياء والبلهاء
مشغولة بكل ما هو
 مهين ..وفارغ ..وهين
لم تعد تشغلني القصص الوردية
ولا القضايا القدرية
ولا نبوءات الأمل الكاذبة
ولا وثنية المبادئ
ولا إيمان الخطيئة بالإنسان
 ولا المكان...عدت أكترث له 

إن كان نبع رائق لجين
أو فوهة بركان وسجيل
عصبت عيني ومضيت في العمر
 عميـاء
التحم بإعاقتي الخرساء
إلتحام الوليد بالرحم
لا يرجو ولادة 
ويصر لآخر مدى
أن يستقبل الحياة بدم 
وميــاه
دم عصمه عبث البشر
ومياه أبى أن تروي
أقنعة ...وصحارى ...وأشباه أيام

----------


## ناديا سعيد

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جزاكى الله خيرا


أشكرك يا عزيزتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الإبداع ...
هو إيجاد (موجود) لم يسبق له الوجود ،وأن يمتعك ,,,ويبهرك 
ويستوقف عقلك لتأمله وتلمس مواطن جماله ...وان يكون ملهما لغيره 
يقلده ويشابهه ..الابداع هو صنع دهشة الجمال في الحياة ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما هو أكمل خلق الله ؟؟
إنه الإنسان ..فهو آخر ما خلق وأكمل ما خلق وهو خليفته على الارض الذي وضع  فيه شيئا من روحه وجعله (الوحيد) المسؤول والمخير ...إذا لا مجال لتفضيل  مخلوق آخر عليه حتى ولو كان جن أو عفريت أو حتى ملاك ــــــــــ حقيقة  إيمانية !
رغم معجزاته وخوارقه التي استخدم فيها جسده وعقله وروحه وأبهر بها غيره  ...أو غير بها واقعهم ...أو حتى دعم غرورهم وتمردهم على من خلقهم.. إلا أن  العلم يجزم بأنه لم يستخدم سوى 5% من قدراته وملكاته على الإطلاق  ـــــــــــ حقيقة علمية !
لطالما قالت أمي (البني آدم ماغلبوش إلا الموت ..!) 
حلمه القديم بالخلود وقهر الموت والذي علا في نفسه عن طيبات الجنة في  البداية وأخرجه منها ،ثم أصبح دافعه ومبتغاه في كل ما يفعل أو يحلم على  الأرض ، حتى وان لم يفصح أو يعترف أو يصدق ؛ أنه المستحيل  ــــــــــــــــــــــ حقيقة قدرية !
وما بين الإيمان ..والعلم ..والقدر 
كان "الإنســـــان" ...المخلوق الشقي المحظوظ !!

تأملات في (هي ودافينشي)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لدى الانسان إشكالية كبرى مع عدم رؤيته  لإلهه ..مهما ارتقى وتفهم حكمة غياب الصورة وحلاوة حضور الايمان المجرد  تكمن دائما تلك المشكلة في أعماقه ...يريد ان يتشبث بالصورة ...بالجسد  ...بالمادة ..ولما كان المعبد هو أقرب مايستطيعه لصنع شكل الاله فقد تفنن  في صنعه وتفخيمه وتعظيمه ...إنه الإنسان الكائن المجادل الأكبر ...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عجبت لمن يتعالى على الشفقة ..!!
ما العيب في الاحساس بالشفقة ؟
إنها الحزن والحنو على وجعك دون مقابل 
دون اضطرارك لتسديد فواتير الحب
انا فعلا بحاجة للشفقة 
فلقد أفلسني الحب ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم أعد أعرف كنهة الأشياء ..الأفعال ..المواقف
كل الأمور اختلطت علي ..فقدت بوصلة الصواب والخطأ ..عجزت عن مواجهة الناس  بأي منطق ..الكل باطل ..الكل مراوغ ..الكل لديه حساباته ..خياراته  أولوياته. .عقده الخاصة ونواقصه ،
كنت في الماضي الجأ للتجاهل ..للصمت..  للعبور الذكي من فوق المواقف والصعاب لكن هذه المرة الأمر مختلف ..
إنني في  قلب المعركة ..في بؤرة الحدث ..في مرمى الهدف
 والكل إلي يصوب سهامه أو يصوب  عجزه أو يرميني بتجاهله
 وعلي وحدي ان أقود كل شيء؛ حتى ضمائر من خانوا  أنفسهم. ..!! 
فمنك يا الله المدد وعليك قصد السبيل. .،،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف يا وطن الروح الجافي 
تحجب عني شمسي
تنكر علي بشريتي 
كيف تهتك ستر أحلامي 
وتذريها "فضيحة" على رؤوس الأشهاد؟
كيف تجعل عاري ان أكون ...أنـــا ؟؟؟

----------


## nariman

> لم أعد أعرف كنهة الأشياء ..الأفعال ..المواقف
> كل الأمور اختلطت علي ..فقدت بوصلة الصواب والخطأ ..عجزت عن مواجهة الناس  بأي منطق ..الكل باطل ..الكل مراوغ ..الكل لديه حساباته ..خياراته  أولوياته. .عقده الخاصة ونواقصه ،
> كنت في الماضي الجأ للتجاهل ..للصمت..  للعبور الذكي من فوق المواقف والصعاب لكن هذه المرة الأمر مختلف ..
> إنني في  قلب المعركة ..في بؤرة الحدث ..في مرمى الهدف
>  والكل إلي يصوب سهامه أو يصوب  عجزه أو يرميني بتجاهله
>  وعلي وحدي ان أقود كل شيء؛ حتى ضمائر من خانوا  أنفسهم. ..!! 
> فمنك يا الله المدد وعليك قصد السبيل. .،،


الثقة بالله والتعلق به وحده هو الخلاص الوحيد يا غاليتي
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الثقة بالله والتعلق به وحده هو الخلاص الوحيد يا غاليتي


صدقتِ  يا جميلة  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شهرزاد 
المرأة الأسطورة لم تهزم شهريار بالجمال والذكاء بل ...بالثقافة
فالجمال يستطيع جذب أبصارنا لدقائق أو لساعات أو حتى لشهور، ولكنه لا يستطيع للأبد أن يبقينا في محرابه ..أو حتى يبقى هو على حاله 
أما عن الذكاء فمع سطوته وحظوته، لا يستطيع أن يصمد طويلا أمام مكر طامع أو قاتل أو معقد نفسيا ..!
هذا لأن كل تلك الصفات تورث صاحبها ذكاءا من نوع خاص ،يضمن له بقاء تلك الصفة المنحرفة فيه أو يبلغه الهدف الذي يسعى إليه ..
لم يكن جمال شهرزاد ولا حتى ذكائها بكاف للإبقاء على حياتها بل كانت  ثقافتها وحدها هي الزاد والزخيرة أمام جبروت سلطان جائر ولكنه  فارغا عقلاً  ..ضحلا معرفةً ..
لا يعرف شيئا عن طبائع النفس ،ولا عبر الأيام ،ولا تاريخ الأمم ،ولا قواعد الطبيعة وسنن الكون 
المعرفة هي ما تفوقت بها شهرزاد على شهريار
  ) قَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ  أَنْ يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ * قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا  آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ  لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ * قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا  آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ  مُسْتَقِرًّا عِنْدَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي  أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ  وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ ) النمل/38- 40 .
هذا لأن المعرفة أو الثقافة أو العلم _بحسب التعبير القرآني_ تودع في صاحبها سر  البقاء وقمة الإغراء والرغبة الدائمة في الإستزادة ..والاتصال ..والوصول  قطعا الى شطآن المؤانسة ..
والمؤانسة _لمن لا يعلم _ هي غاية مراد الإنسان من هذا العالم

----------


## نيفين مؤمن

مشكوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مشكوووووووووووووووورة


أهلا بكِ  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تستغربونني ..

تتوجس عيونكم شأني
وكل أحوالي...!!

انا الساذجة التي تسأل البديهيات 
عن أوراق هويتها

انا العاشقة ..بلا ثمن

انا الضائعة ..في الزمن

انا الخاضعة ..للقلم

انا الغريبة ..المستغربة

انا السفيهة ..المستفهمة

انا النبية ..الجاهلة

انا القديرة ..المتوكئة

انا الجميلة ..المستقبحة

انا

انا

نعم انا

انا سجينة الكون 

واللوم

والحلم المستحيل

.

.

!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليِ محاولات عديدة ومخلصة لإجتياز الحياة
كأن أنحت على شفتي كل مساء سؤال عبثي:
"ما هو أجمل شيء حدث لك في هذا اليوم ..؟؟ "
ورغم أنني أفشل غالبا في البحث عن جواب يقنعني
 إلا أنني أستسلم للنوم في النهاية 
وانا أبتســـم
يبدو أن السؤال _مجرد السؤال_ به الكثير من الأمل..!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس لدي وقت للبدايات
مارست تلك اللعبة كثيرا حتى سئمتها
الآن أتحلل من كل عهد مع السعادة
وفي كل مساء 
وبعد ان أشيح بناظري عن وجوهكم العمياء
سيكون آخر دعائي :

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من طول التمني "

----------


## جيهان محمد على

التصفيق للأذن مهادنة أخيرة
يعلو فوق وقائع وخطوب
داخل النفوس الرزينة ؛
كصرخات الفقد
وأنات الوجع
وهمهمات الحيرة
التصفيق ضوضاء جميلة
لروح سكنها غائب
وكان الصمت آخر ما لها من حيلة ..

----------


## عاشق النيل

*تبقى المشاعر لأ معنى لها ! 

مالم تخالطها مشاعر من نحب !*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم تكن عادية
كانت تحترف طباعة النساء بورقة كربونية على جدران المدينة
هكذا نجحت بعبقرية في الهروب من أصابعهم الخشنة
كما إنها كانت تكره (بسرية) تلك المنحنيات الكثيرة في أجساد النساء
ولذا صنعت لهم تمثال من الحلوى تلقيه كل مساء لكلابهم الجوعى
التمثال يختفي بين أنيابهم ورغم ذلك لا يشبع نهمهم ، 
فقد لاحظت انتظارهم لها الدائم خلف زوايا الكلمات ...والمواقف
لا بأس ..
ستضطر لشراء السكر هذه الليلة أيضا من متجر اليهودي القبيح
هكذا عاشت بلا متعة..!
وأقامت حياتها على الإقتباس والإستعارة المكنية
لفظتها المعاني بقسوة ، وارتدت حرفا زائفا لتستر تشوهات قلبها الكثيرة
وتعطيه دفأَ خاويا من أي معنى ..
، 
لم تكن لها متعة سوى إشعال تلك الشمعة بين جسدين خاملين 
لتبعث بعض الضوء على ناصية شارعها 
الخاوي تماما من المارة
لم تكن عادية
كانت تصرخ دائما بأسبابها الضحلة في وجه النظام (الأنثوي) علَّها تسقطه
كانت ثورتها مضحكة جدا ..حتى ان القائمين على النظام لم يعيروها أي إهتمام
ولم يقوموا بأي إجراءات إحترازية أو دفاعية أمام صراخها الدائم
إلا أنه في بعض الأحيان كان جنود (الأمن المركزي )يلقون لها بعض فتات من حنان 
حين تستبد بهم الشفقة ..والمحزن أنها كانت تتلقفها بلهفة 
فالحرائق التي أشعلتها ثورتها قد أتت على الكثير من الأيام.. والأحلام ..وقصص الحب البدائية ....
قد إستنزفت منها النهار
وصارت مجرد متسولة على أبواب
النظــــــــام



لم تكن عادية ..كانت أنثى
!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اعتادت ان تقتلع ضلعا من صدرها
تتعكز عليه في مواسم المحن
و لما خلا صدرها من العظام... و الكلام 
باتت تتعثر بأقل دمعة
تحولت لكائن رخو 
يحتويه أي فراغ و لا يلائم شيء سوى نفسه 
ابيضت روحها 
و دونت في أوراق هويتها
 (البياض)
لها اسما و صفة و قدرا 
لم تزهر أبدا إلا على ضفاف الورق 
وعبثا حاولت إطفاء حرائق قلبها به 
تنطبع على لسانها قواميس شتى
وتعجز عن البوح بحرف تقصده
ربما لأن كل ماتقصده مهجور وخرب و مدمر
كل ما تقصده
لم يعد أحد يقصده 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لست على ما أبدو عليه من قسوة 
انا فقط أحاول إعادة بتلات الأزهار إلى موضعها الذي تساقطت منه 
لكن الموضع ينزف
و البتلات آخذة بالتحلل
واليد ترتعش يأسا ... و أملا 
والقسوة هي الطريق الوحيد
لحل تلك المعضلة ..!

----------

